# Wanting to go catless



## GcwRyan (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 04 gto... Borla cat back exhaust... I'm wanting to go catless mids H pipe... Can anyone lead me to the direction of where I can find some?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No reason for most people to go catless, It does nothing for power other than a placebo effect although you will get the stink, devalue trade-in and be louder. Absolutely though don't "punch them out". That adds turbulence to exhaust flow and costs a lot of money as you could have sold them. H pipes can be made up or places like Pypes have them. IMHO money and effort could be better spent but it's your car.


----------



## GcwRyan (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I have Borla cat back exhaust and it isn't as loud as I thought it'd be. I want catless mids to open it up and make it a bit louder...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Put on LTs and get power with the sound. The loudest car isn't the fastest. BTW crossovers will slightly quiet it down.


----------



## mi6ta (Nov 1, 2015)

Muffler man should have some. Craigslist, summit


----------

